# what age



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

what age should your puppies ear start to stick up.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is your puppy? don't worry, they'll do the ear dance for awhile. one up, one down, both up, both down. my boy was 5 months when they were up for good. he's now 9 months (as of March 4th). oops, one just went down.


----------



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

hey is 8 wks old I didnt know how soon or if they dont when I start taping them.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

No need to think about taping ears until 20 weeks. Between now and then they may go up and down a lot, especially when they are teething. 

If the ears are UP at some point (sometimes around 10-12 weeks they go up and look like a teepee on top of their head!) then chances are good that they will go up again all by themselves after teething.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

My Chevy is 9 weeks old and one ear has been up for a few days while the other one is still down. It's so cute.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

hmm. they perked up when he was a little over 8 weeks and have been up and down one at a time ever since...i believe that they do this until they are finished teething..im no expert but i think thats one of the big reasons there ears do wut they do


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

Sugar's went up at 9 weeks, stayed up about 3 days and then alternated up down, left right. At 15 weeks they look like they're going to stay up. The creases where they were folding are gone.

Sugar is showing signs that her adult teeth are about to erupt so we'll see how that affects the ears.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

Boy am I glad to hear that!
The youngest GSD I have ever had previously was 6 months old and ears were up. I got Mack, AKA Young Butthead at 5 weeks. He's 10 weeks now and a few weeks ago both ears were straight up. Last week the left ear went down and the right ear stayed up. Yesterday they both were down. I was worried for a while, I never knew about the "ear dance"! I had always heard "ears up, balls down".


----------

